# Ford Expedition and Plowing



## JoeGriffin7 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and decided to post something thats been making me think for a while.
I plow commercially, Its a big parking lot in Boston that gets very busy during the day and very hairy when it comes to plowing. I've always used pickup trucks to plow, but this year I decided to use my Tahoe instead of buying and registering and insuring two different trucks only to use one of them for snow.
I need an SUV, I am not a fan of pick up trucks, I need the extra enclosed room and seats, which is why a Tahoe is Ideal.
I originally had a suburban, but its just to big and dangerous where I plow (not to me, for pedestrians)
Plowing season only has a month or two left at best, and I would really like either a different color Tahoe for next year or an Expedition. My Tahoe is blue and I really prefer White or Black (solid color only, no two toned because I paint my bumpers and grille (I am an auto body technician and mechanic)

My Tahoe plows like a dream, with a 7.6 Foot Fisher MM1 Electric Plow, doesn't sag, NEVER overheats and is a beast with the 5.7L Vortec Engine.
However, I have always liked the Ford Expeditions (2003 or newer body Style)
I have been doing research and the towing capacity is higher on the Ford then the Chevy. Also I tow cars with a car trailer, which the Tahoe does wonderfully (never tried an Expedition but I am sure it works great)
My question is, does anyone here plow with an Expedition? How does it plow, How does it tow?
I am more familiar with Chevy and can fix just about anything on it which is why I am skeptical on getting something I am not as good at so any other info on just regular maintenance would be great as well in regards to the Ford.

I am basically just needing more info, Are the push plates for a fisher easy to find for the expedition, do they even make them. I am sure I can use my Chevy wiring harness with the Ford, every if I have to Micky mouse the wiring, so I am not concerned about that.

I just want a basic STOCK comparison of a 1998 Chevy Tahoe body style (which I have) versus a 2003 Ford Expedition.

Any help would be greatly approved, the Chevys are bulletproof is maintained, I have no problem with mine *knocks on wood* and it has over 230K miles and it is a work truck that plows and tows, but I properly maintain all my vehicles, Power washing frames after plowing, keeping all fluids clean and filters changed, greasing everything and so on.

Just give me some advice people, I appreciate anything you my be able to let me know and keep me aware of.
I will be running a Fisher 7.6 Foot Electric Hydraulic plow, 2 Plug wiring Harness, Minute Mount 1.
The car trailer I tow is about 22 feet long, with 2 axels.

Also, the Expedition I would be looking to buy would be the 5.4L V8 (I think there might be a smaller one, but I do want the bigger engine because of the power I need.

Thank you again
Joe


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The 2003 and newer Expi's have an IFS rear. They were not designed as work trucks. I think your Tahoe is much closer to a 1/2 ton GM truck. Some guys have the older Expi's with plows that seem to do OK. See what Fishers site says about mounting one.


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

The ifs front and rear are not good for plowing. I've towed a 32' camper with mine 2005 and it's got plenty of grunt. But the front end won't handle the weight of a plow well


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I had a 2004 Expedition years ago, family hauler. Never even thought of plowing with it, it can't take it. I dont even think theres a pushplate made for it.


----------

